# What happened?



## UrbanJungle (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey guys just thought I'd check into the forums out of boredom being away from the hobby and I can find the Australian reptile forum or any of the threads I use to follow?... What happened?
cheers


----------



## Fay (Jan 10, 2016)

I think FB happened


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, ARF died a while ago, and APS crashed a bit before that,so we lost tons of threads.

- - - Updated - - -

And by died I mean it no longer exists.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Jan 10, 2016)

So this is basically the only Aussie reptile forum now? Besides Facebook groups? 
Just came back to have a look for a gtp and everything I saved has gorn!


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

In short, yeah


----------



## Shotta (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Ironmind91 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah everything was replaced with cat related stuff now.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, and apparently it's gonna keep going.


----------

